# Bay hippie outfitters 2/23 trout limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain Brian and Brett went and caught an easy limit of trout an a few bonus flounder this morning ! Fishing time is upon us !!

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

